# Mounted Piranhas



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ive had these for years and could never quite put my finger on what species they are. The one is obviously painted to look like a caribe but its obviously not. The all have similar body shape and I can tell they arent nattereri. 
Whats your guys guess?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

That paint job on the first one is so life like









First one looks very rhom like, but then why did they try to paint it to look like a cariba. 
I'm passing on even trying to ID, I'm still laughing at that humeral spot


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Rhom and Natts.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool. I'd repaint first one so it at least matches the others. Need any babies to round out your collection? Lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Rhom dressing as a cariba?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rhombs eh? thats my guess too. i think i might touch these up.

what kinda paint should i use to touch em up?


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice Yack Densy


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a horrific paint job. the first one im pretty sure is a rhom. the other 3 look like rhoms but im in no way 100% sure. the last one kinda looks like a manny to me. i dont know why. something about its skull area. could just be me seeing sh*t


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

First one is a rhom and the others are pygos. Horrible paint job on the rhom though lol, guess the person who painted it tried to make more money by dressing it up as a cariba. I would do a repaint of those guys. Nice pics though







, really cool to see these because I havent seen these before







. Most animals I've seen stuffed or preserved are either mammals, birds, reptiles, the local fish and some insects but never seen piranha like this.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah i bought em off ebay years ago when i first got into piranha. i actually owned these before i owned piranha.

its cool to have them because you can touch the teeth and feel how sharp they really are. if i push moderatly they would almost certainly cut the skin.

but im definitely doing a new paint scheme on them all. i never even thought about doing that until you guys responded. ill post an update pic. im thinking a nice dark rhomb and i wanna get those eyes red too

itll be a good hobby when im up all night with the baby lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

lol, good hobby.

- I've never seen you in this bar before, what do you do in your spare time?
- I paint dead fish, you?
- *crickets chirping*


----------

